# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Μυϊκές κράμπες: Aιτιολογία και Aντιμετώπιση - Δήμζας Νίκος (Doc Diet)

## Polyneikos

*Μυϊκές κράμπες: αιτιολογία και αντιμετώπιση
*
Μυϊκή κράμπα ή σπασμός ονομάζεται η ακούσια, συνεχόμενη, έντονη και υπέρμετρη σύσπαση του μυός. Η μυϊκή σύσπαση μπορεί να διαρκέσει από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα έως και δέκα (10) λεπτά. Σε ορισμένες, σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, οι κράμπες μπορούν να διαρκέσουν ακόμη και για ώρες μετά το αρχικό επεισόδιο.Συνοδεύονται κατά κανόνα από άλγος (αίσθημα πόνου) ποικίλης έντασης και αδυναμία χρήσης του μέλους του σώματος όπου εδράζεται ο συγκεκριμένος μυς. Συνήθως, οι μυϊκές κράμπες λύονται αυτόματα χωρίς να απαιτούνται ιδιαίτεροι χειρισμοί.



*Που οφείλονται οι μυϊκές κράμπες*

Τα αίτιά τους μπορούν αδρά να ταξινομηθούν σε τρεις κατηγορίες. Η πρώτη αφορά υποκείμενες παθολογικές καταστάσεις όπως οι μεταβολικές διαταραχές, ο σακχαρώδης διαβήτης, οι νευροπάθειες κ.ά.Η δεύτερη κατηγορία, δεν έχει σαφώς αναγνωρισμένα αίτια και είναι οι κράμπες ιδιοπαθούς αιτιολογίας. Συνήθως εμφανίζονται κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου. Η τρίτη κατηγορία, η οποία θα αναλυθεί στο άρθρο αυτό, είναι οι κράμπες που σχετίζονται με την άθληση. Εμφανίζονται κατά κανόνα κατά την διάρκεια ή μετά την άσκηση.




*Μυϊκές κράμπες σχετιζόμενες με την άσκηση*

Δύο είναι οι κύριοι μηχανισμοί που ενοχοποιούνται για αυτού του είδους τις μυϊκές κράμπες. Ο πρώτος αφορά την διαταραχή της ομοιοστασίας των υγρών και ορισμένων ηλεκτρολυτών και ο δεύτερος την μεταβολή της νευρομυϊκής λειτουργίας.Αναφορικά με τον μηχανισμό που αφορά την *ομοιοστασία των υγρών και των ηλεκτρολυτών*, η επιστημονική κοινότητα έχει διατυπώσει πολλές απόψεις που αρκετά συχνά έρχονται σε αντίθεση μεταξύ τους και έχουν μεταβληθεί με τον καιρό.Για παράδειγμα, αρχικά υπήρχε η πεποίθηση ότι οι μυϊκές κράμπες προέρχονται εμφανίζονται αποκλειστικά λόγω αφυδάτωσης. Όσο όμως το ενδιαφέρον για το φαινόμενο αυτό αυξάνονταν και η επιστήμη της ιατρικής εξελίσσονταν, νέοι μηχανισμοί προτάθηκαν και καθιερώθηκαν.Σήμερα, ο μηχανισμός αυτός έχει διερευνηθεί και συγκεκριμενοποιηθεί περισσότερο.
Εν προκειμένω, οι μυϊκές κράμπες αποδίδονται στην διαταραχή των ηλεκτρολυτών (κυρίως καλίου, νατρίου και χλωρίου) σε τοπικό επίπεδο, δηλαδή ενδοκυτταρικά και εξωκυτταρικά, χωρίς αυτές οι μεταβολές να γίνονται εμφανείς στη συστηματική κυκλοφορία (πλάσμα αίματος). Μάλιστα, η διαταραχή αυτή μπορεί να επιδεινωθεί εάν κατά την άσκηση, ο ασκούμενος προσπαθήσει να αντιρροπήσει την αφυδάτωση με την λήψη νερού βρύσης. Αντίθετα, η συχνότητα εμφάνισης τους μειώνεται όταν ο ασκούμενος αντισταθμίζει την απώλεια υγρών λόγω εφίδρωσης με υγρά που περιέχουν ηλεκτρολύτες. Τέτοια μπορεί να είναι ορισμένα ενεργειακά ποτά ή άλλα πιο εξειδικευμένα διαλύματα.Παρόλα αυτά όμως, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου οι μυϊκές κράμπες εμφανίζονται χωρίς να συνυπάρχει αυξημένη εφίδρωση, όπως για παράδειγμα συμβαίνει κατά την γραφή ή την πληκτρολόγηση. Συνεπώς, πρέπει να υπάρχουν και άλλοι μηχανισμοί που εξηγούν τις μυϊκές κράμπες.
Ο κυριότερος αυτών, είναι η *διαταραχή της νευρομυϊκής λειτουργίας*. Σύμφωνα με αυτό τον μηχανισμό, ο μυϊκός κάματος (κόπωση), μπορεί να διαταράξει την δραστηριότητα ορισμένων νωτιαίων αντανακλαστικών.Ο μηχανισμός είναι πολύπλοκος και απαιτεί γνώσεις φυσιολογίας του μυοσκελετικού συστήματος που ξεπερνούν τα όρια ενός άρθρου.
Συνοπτικά όμως, μπορούμε να πούμε πως ο μυϊκός κάματος διεγείρει νευρικές απολήξεις που είναι ευαίσθητες στο μήκος του μυός (βρίσκονται στην μυϊκή άτρακτο) και αναστέλλει τη λειτουργία ορισμένων εξειδικευμένων δομών του μυϊκού κυττάρου που είναι ευαίσθητα στην φόρτιση (τενόντια οργανίδια του Golgi). Έπειτα από αυτές τις δράσεις, τροποποιείται το εκτατικό αντανακλαστικό (σπονδυλική στήλη-νωτιαίος σωλήνας) και εμφανίζεται η κράμπα, σε μία προσπάθεια του οργανισμού να «προστατεύσει» τον μυ από μία επερχόμενη κάκωση.




*Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε τις μυϊκές κράμπες που σχετίζονται με την άσκηση*

Αρχικά θα πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι αυτές εμφανίζονται συχνότερα κατά την έντονη άσκηση μεγάλης διάρκειας. Οπότε, αθλητές του bodybuilding ή όσοι ασκούνται κυρίως με βάρη είναι πολύ πιθανόν ότι δεν βιώνουν το φαινόμενο συχνά.
Έπειτα, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε ότι οι μυϊκές κράμπες δεν μπορούν να προκληθούν τεχνητά σε συνθήκες εργαστηρίου προκειμένου οι μηχανισμοί εμφάνισής τους να μελετηθούν με λεπτομέρεια.
Το γεγονός αυτό, αποτελεί και ένα στοιχείο που μας υποψιάζει ότι οι θεωρίες που υποστηρίζουμε είναι μάλλον ελλιπείς ακόμη. Επίσης, καθιστά αμφίβολη την αποτελεσματικότητα όλων των οδηγιών πρόληψης για τις κράμπες.
Αυτό που ίσως βοηθήσει ορισμένους αθλητές, είναι αυτό που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω. Επαρκής ενυδάτωση προ και κατά τη διάρκεια της άσκησης με ενυδατικά διαλύματα που περιέχουν επαρκείς ποσότητες ηλεκτρολυτών και ιδίως καλίου, νατρίου και χλωρίου. Ένας αδρός τρόπος ελέγχου της κατάστασης ενυδάτωσης του οργανισμού είναι το χρώμα των ούρων. Όσο πιο σκούρο κίτρινο είναι αυτό, τόσο μεγαλύτερος ο βαθμός αφυδάτωσης και τόσο μεγαλύτερη η ποσότητα υγρών που απαιτείται να ληφθεί από τον αθλητή.


*Δήμζας Νίκος
Doc Diet - Στρατιωτικός Κλινικός Διαιτολόγος
https://docdiet.gr/
*

----------

